# 100 to 200 amp main



## Anthona (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm planning on to install a tankless water heater electric. I'm willing to pay for the tank at a quoted price, but what concerns me is the installation cost of such a unit..pumbing and electrical. My main has a 100 amp panel. There are 15,20, and 30 amp circuits. I have 1 for a 220 line. Does anyone know what it would cost to upgrade that panel to a 200 amp? This was the amount that i was informed to need for such an installation. Thanks


----------



## BillsCatz (Dec 9, 2005)

Tankless HWH draw a lot of amperage, but much depends on how much electricity is being used by other things in your home.  Electric dryer or stove, central air and electric heat all use up a great deal of power.  Typically a tankless HWH requires it's own 40A/220v circuit, so that's 40A that can't be drawn on by anything else.

A 200A panel upgrade isn't a bad idea, and I'd imagine it was recommended because there's not much spare amperage left in your existing system. For basic examples, you could visit the Takagi website, they're a major mfr of such HWH and list all the specifications for them.


----------



## powrofone (Dec 11, 2005)

The cost of an upgrade will depend on where you live. Prices vary somewhat from area to area.

Your question is difficult to answer with knowing specifics.

Mr. Catz's quote of 40a/220v is right on the money for the most popular tankless systems, but there is some variance here as well...depending on the size heater and the volume of hot water needed. As an example...two comparable 1700 Sq Ft homes...one home with just on full bath and a 1/2 bath...the other with two full baths will likely need a different heater as the second home has a larger potential for hot water usage and may need a higher volume tank. A recent installation I am familiar with on a 1783 sq ft home with a tankless system is using a 60A/220 volt-30A/220v dual feed heater. It has a 60A primary heat coil and a secondary (or fast recovery) 30A heat coil.

Depending on the age of the home, your home...if built as a new home...may be of sufficient size to require a 200 amp service. Most homes older than say...20 years...are under serviced by modern standards. My point with this is at least you can take some of the sting out of the cost by convincing yourself you are not only getting the heater, but upgrading your home to more modern code standards. That way your are getting two things done at once and the tears wont burn as bad when you write the check! LOL!


----------



## TnAndy (Dec 12, 2005)

WHY don't you go with tankless gas....either natural if you have it availiable or propane if you don't ?   I changed from a standard electric to a propane model for about 800 bucks with the propane company setting a tank, running the line and all.


----------

